# 1st month - in Pittsburgh PA



## Alf57 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bill,
Welcome, it is good to have another Pittsburgher on the forum. Checked out your blog and it looks like you are starting off on the right foot with your bees. Good luck in the upcomming season.
Al


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

Well done Bill

You just have to love that big fat queen 

Mick


----------



## tomcor (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Bill,
Welcome and best wishes. I too am new and started two packages this spring, and caught two swarms. In fact, I think I sat next to you and Cathy at the Beaver Area Beekeepers club. I am about 10 miles south of pittsburgh in Bethel Park and if there is anything I can help with, I would be happy to do so.Good luck. Great site
Tom


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

*new to beekeeping in Pittsburgh area-looking for swarm*

Hi,
My name is Carrie, from Monroeville. I have ordered two top bar hives and am having trouble finding bees this time of the year. If anyone hears of any swarms for sale, please let me know. I will have my hives next week. 
Are there any top bar hive beekeepers in the area?
I work every weekend, yes every weekend, and I can't go out on the weekends to look at a hive. I would appreciate anyone in the area that could show me a hive or two during the week, Lang or top bar!!!! 
Can't wait to get started, 
Carrie


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

At least, Carrie, if you have days off through the week, you'll be able to get swarms when others can't 

mick


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Still haven't obtained my bees due to schedules, or my hives which are coming today, I hope. 
Billy, those are great pics. They are clear and everything looks beeautiful!!
I can't wait to get mine going!
Carrie


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

*your welcome to come over and see my hives anytime*

Carrie

your welcome to come over and see my hives anytime. Give me an email at [email protected] 

if I get a lead on a swarm I can't keep I will let you know.

Bill


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

Tom,

> I think I sat next to you and Cathy at the Beaver Area Beekeepers club. 

That could be, Patty and I were there for April meeting, just before my bees come in.

Bill


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

*Bees and Pens fans:*

Hi all you Pens fans,
I went to p/u my bees today. The guy had them on a ladder in an open cardboard box that was open and who knows how many bees were out foraging, not to mention I can't transport a box of open bees in my car. I finally got him to plan to seal them tonight after they come home and I will pick them up in the am. I'm exhausted from hauling mulch, concrete blocks and assembling my hive. I'm not done with that either, but it's going to be nice. Joey does a nice job and has a video on utube for assembling. It is all preassembled to fit and then disassembled for shipping. All you need is a screwdriver.
If you want to take a look, go to www.customwoodkits.com 
and for assembly utube search for top bar hive part 1

Go Pens!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------

